

How to be a very annoying communicator - sabya
http://jchyip.blogspot.in/2011/11/how-to-be-very-annoying-communicator.html

======
jclos
I've seen a lot of people in academia be guilty of an even more vicious form
of "entrapment": delayed entrapment, where they lure you into saying
everything is ok and let you dig your own grave, then come back a month later
to bury you in it.

